# Game of Thrones: Seasons 3 and 4 Steelbook reviews (Atmos Editions) - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I enjoy the series a lot and as you mentioned, one must not get too attached to one particular character or another.. They will sooner or later die.. I will have to read the books one day but for now, I am enjoying the tv series.


----------

